# standing electric mixer on sale!



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

News flash: There is a big sale on the British made Kenwood electric mixer (7 qt. size, 650 watt motor, I think) at Williams-Sonoma for half price (currently $250)! The brand is not so well-known here as Kitchen Aid, so they haven't been selling well. Rose Levy Beranbaum prefers this make over Kitchen Aid because she said that it can handle small quantities as well as large ones. I just bought one recently: it works like a dream. It holds the counter well, doesn't "walk", and is quiet (though I haven't heard any other standing mixer in action, so do not have a real basis for comparison.) In addition to turning themselves, the beaters rotate in the "head" of the machine. If it matters to anyone, in comparing the cost of accessories for Kenwoods to those for the Magic Mill DLX from Sweden, accessories for Kenwood's generally seem to be less expensive.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Does that mean every Williams Sonoma, or just in your area?


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Hi there... I just spoke to a Williams Sonoma rep about the Kenwood Mixer. It's also available online. The stock number to use for searching is 51-3685971, and it is the 7 qt, 650 watt model. Seems like a good deal to me! Thanks for the tip Brook!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I do not intend to discourage anyone from getting the machine. Some points to consider include: the accessories for the Kenwood are not as readily available as those for KitchenAids, which, in addition to offering "package deals" for attachments, are sold in some discount stores. Furthermore, even several stores that "carry" Kenwood attachments turn out to have to special order them. But then there's always the web and Cheftalkcafe!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

My 5QT Kithchen Aid Heavy Duty mixer struggles with large bread doughs. I have been thinking about the new 6QT Professional with a 525 Watt motor. The going rate is about $370. I just upgraded to the Kenwood 
Can't wait!

With tax and shipping it comes to $300.38. I am getting $300 back from the IRS on Aug.6. Ergo, my new Kenwood mixer is going to cost me $00.38!

[ July 25, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

After 3 months of use, I'm really satisfied with my KA Professional 6 qt rated at 525 watts. I usually make 1 1/2 pounds of bread dough twice weekly. The mixer kneads effortlessly. I also use the citrus juicer. Works great.

KyleW, let me know how you like the Kenwood in comparison to the KA. I've read good and bad reviews about both brands - perhaps some bad apples out there in kitchenland have overloaded their unit which prompted complaints.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Kyle,

You have dubya to thank for your $300...hence your new mixer!

 

[ July 25, 2001: Message edited by: Kimmie ]


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I think it was the least he could do. Now if we could arrange for Jean Chretien to give you $461.19 we would be in business


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

I had a good laugh Kyle. Thanks.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Spoons, again, the electrical problems have been corrected. KA got a new supplier for electrical components that have eliminated those problems. The gears make a subtle whirring noise and the plastic handle attached to the lever that elevates the bowl vibrates a little. That noise was alleviated by applying a little grease underneath the handle proper.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

To KyleW - I got my 'refund' from the IRS yesterday (and applied it to my Kenwood purchase). You may be interested to know that the notice they sent me prior to the check (the one that tells you what to expect) stated I'd get '$300.00'. Actually, they sent me $299.99. A small thing? Take a penny away from enough people, it's quite a savings! Sneaky...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

OK, I guess I can live with paying $00.39 for my new Kenwood 7QT, 650 Watt Stand mixer  I agree with you about the penny however.


----------



## spoons (Nov 10, 2000)

Just picked up a Kenwood at my Williams Sonoma last nite. $249.99

I already have the pro kitchenaid, wanted to try the 6 qt. But, Heard it made too much noise, and also the switch gets stuck. 

For that price, I couldn't pass up the 7 qts. I'll try it today, let you guys know.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I just ordered the Kenwood mixer from Williams-Sonoma. What a great deal(I think)! I did some research and that exact same model is being sold for over $800 at some retailers! I was planning on buying a KA because I got the infectious bread bug that's going around and it's getting too painful for me to make bread completely by hand. Thanks for the tip Brook!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Welcome to the breadbakers' club, Risa!

Don't hesitate to post your ... _hesitations??_


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That's great Risa I am happy for you. Have you decided on your first loaf?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

My $00.39 Kenwood 7QT 650 Watt stand mixer has just arrived!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Waddya' want, a cookie?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Fabulous, Kyle. Now you'll bake a storm!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

First loaf for the machine? hmmm.. maybe a rye bread. I bought rye flour a few weeks ago before my wrist really started hurting. The bad thing about being in the breadbaker's club is that I don't eat much bread. I still have a challah sitting in the freezer from when I baked it three weeks ago. Oh well, my co-workers and neighbors will love me.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Don't worry Risa you will either develop a taste for bread or will soon make new friends. 

I've been eating more bread myself. No one will believe me but I am actually having toasts for breakfast these instead of my usual but fantastic ginger scones.  


I did not say I'm not eating scones anymore, I save them for the weekend.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Kyle: Have you used your new Kenwood mixer to make anymore of Frank and Ernest's offspring? How was it?

I received mine on Monday and I've only made one loaf of Sun and Moon Bread (aka Sally Lunn) and a batch of muffins. Neither one really needed a powerful mixer, but I wanted to play. I overproofed the Sun and Moon bread. I probably could have just punched it down and let it rise again but I was impatient that morning. Oh well, the dog still liked it and it isn't bad toasted. The muffins were super fast to whip up with the mixer and they had a really nice tender crumb. I'll make bread this weekend so I can test out the dough hook. I'm craving some kind of potato bread.

Iza: This is just a little side note, but did you know that the Kenwood Major is essentially the same machine as the Rival Select. You've probably read The Best Recipes from cover to cover, so you probably recall that it's one of the recommended machines (other being KA of course). I love that book by the way. I think it's the scientist in me. I also watch America's Test Kitchen on PBS whenever I'm home on Saturday mornings. The recipes are pretty basic, but they're good. Those scones are great! What I like best about them is that they're super fast to make.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have not had a chance for a second session with Mary Agnes. This weekend it just the two of us  I have spent the week getting ready for some rye breadfun!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hey KyleW,

Here's the definition of:

*Pumpernickel*

pum·per·nick·el [púmp?r nìk'l] noun
dark rye bread: a dark, dense, slightly sour bread that originated in Germany and is made from coarse rye flour

[Mid-18th century. From German dialect, earlier "lout," from pumpern, "to break wind" + Nickel, "goblin."]

*pum·per·nick·el *

(pŭm'pər-nĭk'əl) n. A dark, sourish bread made from whole, coarsely ground rye.
[German, probably from dialectal, term of abuse : obsolete Pumper, breaking wind (from dialectal pumpern, to break windfrom Middle High German, to knock, frequentative of pumpen, of imitative origin) + German Nickel, goblin; see nickel.]


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I should have known I could count on you Kimmie 

[ August 09, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Gotta keep the ball rollin'









Now, what's with "Beuller"? Haven't found anything...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off. Go back and click on it


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"Heard ya"...

Too funny KyleW!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Risa,

I'm so glad you like your new mixer. Such a powerful tool does make life easier in the kitchen. 

I am so happy you tried the scones recipe. Aren't they great? Add some candied ginger and it's heaven. 

We don't get America's Test Kitchen anymore, they took it off the air a few weeks ago and frankly I am not really sadden by it. After a while, I found the format was a bit heavy. I think the Cook's Illustrated format is better suited to paper than TV.


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Iza, where is your ginger scone recipe posted? I use a recipe from Williams-Sonoma, but am always on the look-out for new variations. Do you know how to make candy ginger yourself too? Thanks.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Brook,

Just click here  for Iza's scone recipe. There's not a trace of ginger in them...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Kimmie is right, there is no ginger in the recipe but what she doesn't know is that I add the candied ginger, part of the secret of my scones. 

I buy candied ginger from Australia it's slightly more expensive then candied ginger from Thailand but it's worth the extra money. Australia used young ginger that is less fibrous.

I've never made candied ginger, I've been thinking about it. One day I'll get to it.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Well, the secret is out of the bag now, isn't it! LOL...


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Psstt Kimmie, I did not reveal all the secret of the scones. There is more to it than Australian candied ginger.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Psstt Sisi! I have a secret of my own. I know all your other ingredients...Glen and René (Les Douceurs) told me all about it!!!


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

Risa, I'm thrilled that you like your mixer. I really like mine too. By the way, some attachments, including the colander/sieve as well as the pasta maker, are on sale at amazon.com. I just got the sieve and it really does a great job of eliminating seeds in raspberries!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Talking about mixers, I just found a real powerhouse for serious home bakers.

MAGIC MILL DLX 2000
The large 8 qt. stainless steel bowl can hold up to 28 cups of flour (7 lbs.) creating approx. 15 lbs. of bread dough (7-10 loaves). The powerful 450 watt motor will do the work quietly and efficiently without putting a strain on the machine. Therefore getting its nickname "The Workhorse Mixer".

The large stainless steel bowl can mix up to 18 eggs in one batter for all your cakes. You can also cream butter, margarine and shortening with sugar to the creamiest texture for all your cookie needs.

An optional whisk beater bowl will create beautiful meringues as well as beat up to 18 egg whites with excellent results.

For more info,

magicmillusa

also at cyebye

If you go on www.google.com and type magic mill mixer in the search line, lots more will pop up. Look for the best deal.

Sorry KyleW...


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

What's this then, "Mine's bigger!"? 

I have a couple of personal observations. First, only a 450 watt motor? The Kenwood has a 650 watt motor. Second, I couldn't fit 15 lbs of bread dough in my apartment 

[ August 22, 2001: Message edited by: KyleW ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hee-hee KyleW, your two points came across my mind as well!!


----------

